
Ninth Circuit Sends a Message to Platforms: Use a Moderator, Go to Trial - fictioncircle
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/04/ninth-circuit-sends-message-platforms-use-moderator-go-trial
======
exabrial
I think this is a win for free speech in a sort of backwards way...

